

How do you teach sales guys about basic internet and web design things? - cwitr329

I run a web design company and we are starting to hire sales people to help sell our services. Many of the people coming in do not have alot of knowledge when it comes to the internet, and basic web design things. For example, how sites work, what is a domain, etc. I am wanting to put a packet together to issue every new sales person. Does anyone know of any pdf's or books that go into basic detail of these things? Thank you for the help.
======
Tangurena
It sounds to me like you want/need to write some sort of "for dummies" thing,
as many salespeople think along the lines of "a good salesman can sell
anything" so that they tend not to know/learn about what they're selling.

Maybe 2 books to give an idea what sort of things _an absolute newbie might
not know_ :

[http://www.amazon.com/Building-Site-Dummies-David-
Crowder/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Building-Site-Dummies-David-
Crowder/dp/0764507206)

[http://www.amazon.com/Internet-Dummies-John-R-
Levine/dp/0764...](http://www.amazon.com/Internet-Dummies-John-R-
Levine/dp/0764506749)

Leave the books with titles like "for dummies" or "for idiots" at home,
because you don't want the students to think that you're talking down to them.
You shouldn't be, but if they think you are, then you've got a higher hurdle
to deal with than what you want to be dealing with.

A long time ago, I had a job where part of what I had to do was train car
mechanics and electronic technicians how to diagnose and repair electriccal
problems. Since the division of GM that I worked for made the computers,
radio, ac controls and instrument panels (aka dashboard [the speedometer and
blinkenlights]) for cars, those were things I had to teach too. Educational
levels ranged from high school dropouts to master's degrees.

 _Teaching_ is a different skill from _knowing_ , but at least with technical
subjects, _knowing_ the subject is necessary for the teaching of it.

 _One way to tell whether a field has consistent standards is the overlap
between the leading practitioners and the people who teach the subject in
universities. At one end of the scale you have fields like math and physics,
where nearly all the teachers are among the best practitioners. In the middle
are medicine, law, history, architecture, and computer science, where many
are. At the bottom are business, literature, and the visual arts, where
there's almost no overlap between the teachers and the leading practitioners.
It's this end that gives rise to phrases like "those who can't do, teach."_

<http://www.paulgraham.com/marginal.html>

------
ryanmahoski
I would probably just point them to some beginner Wikipedia articles e.g.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_sites>.

------
cwitr329
To clarify: I am a horrible writer and would like links or ideas that will
kick start my process of creating this packet. thank you.

------
safetytrick
I would set each sales guy up with a small site, point them in the right
direction and have them learn the basics on their own.

